# Speed Control for inline fan? No Hum!



## blacksnow (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a S&P 200x. I tried using the speedster controller, but causes a horrible humming noise louder then the fan itself. 

I tried a hunter 3 speed fan control, and high works fine, but the med/low are both super super super slow speeds...barely moves any air!

Any suggestions on a speed control?

+rep


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought a $10 dimmer switch from Depot. I had to slap on a 3-prong- adapter, but it works perfect!

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100001525&N=10000003+10401001



good luck!


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it's the fan itself that makes the hum when you cut back the power.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 25, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> I think it's the fan itself that makes the hum when you cut back the power.


I think so too, because I have the exact same problem with the S&P 150. It sounds like the fan is out of balance at really low speed, like it's balanced to run only at a high speed. I just go ahead and run it full speed, because I'm worried about the bearings. I'll probably get around to calling the company next week, and see what the have to say about it. If I do, I'll post it in this thread.


----------



## WhatWouldBobDo? (Mar 25, 2009)

Why do you need a fan controller for an S&P? It has two settings, low and high, already on it.


----------



## blacksnow (Mar 25, 2009)

WhatWouldBobDo? said:


> Why do you need a fan controller for an S&P? It has two settings, low and high, already on it.



I need to slow it down a bit more to decrease noise..


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 25, 2009)

WhatWouldBobDo? said:


> Why do you need a fan controller for an S&P? It has two settings, low and high, already on it.


I can't speak for the other guy, but personally I was trying to see if I could get it even quieter by cutting the speed down a bit. It's already an extremely quiet fan, but I was just curious to see if I could get it down to the point of almost being silent.

And, from a more practical standpoint, we're using this in a basement grow, in a climate that gets pretty cold in the winter. Even at the lower setting, the fan still draws a lot more air than we need it to for odor control, and I'm somewhat concerned that it'll draw too much cold basement air into the grow room during the winter and make it more difficult to keep the temps up. I vent straight up the chimney, and this far north that means that the lower your fan speed, the less money you're pouring up the chimney each day. I'd like to vent no more air than I actually need to, if it's possible.


----------



## iloveit (Mar 25, 2009)

I had this problem since the beginning of my grow, after one year I settled on this (see pic) it most certainly works with absolutly no electrical humming from the fan or controller, these are the features:



 *Suitable for fans up to a full load current of 1.5 Amps.*
 *Completely eliminates noisy motor hum!*
 *Surface mounting with cable glands.*
 *Excellent for hydroponic grow room fans.*
 *Brand new, in box with full wiring instructions!*
 *Genuine product with 12 months warranty.*
 *Reduced fan noise, fans speed and power consumption.*
 *5-Step speed control.*
 *Protected to IP54.*
 *2.2 & 5 Amp versions also available for bigger fans.*
 *Discounts for trade customers and bulk purchases.*
 *Works with ALL major fan brands!*
 *VAT Invoices available.*
*Green "on" light.*
Im not sure if its availabe in the country where you live in but the manufacturer is "STR" google it.


----------



## WhatWouldBobDo? (Mar 25, 2009)

I know this doesn't really help your situation, but if you are trying to reduce the fan even lower than the lowest setting, either to reduce noise or to reduce air flow (or both) it sounds to me like you got the wrong fan. If you need to move 100 CFM, you should get a fan that moves 100 CFM. If you get a fan that moves 150 CFM, you have the wrong fan. AT least in my opinion.

I'm not trying to be rude, although I know I sound like it, I'm sorry. I just think you should really try to get the right part first, then try to modify it. If you got the wrong part, there is your problem.

I've had alot of success with S&P's using duct mufflers, insulated duct work, diffusers, bungee cords, fat mat, packing foam, and insulation. That helps out with alot of the noise, both with air flow, and the hum of the fan. With S&P's, my experience has been that the majority of the noise you get is from airflow, not from the hum. Which you can mask and do everything you can to cover it up, but when it comes down to it, if you need to move 100 CFM through a 6" hole, no matter how much you modify it 100 CFM is still going through that 6" hole.

Just a thought though.


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes you might need a weaker fan but you could try duct damperer or diffuser. With the money you've spent you probably could have almost paid for a new fan.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 25, 2009)

WhatWouldBobDo? said:


> I know this doesn't really help your situation, but if you are trying to reduce the fan even lower than the lowest setting, either to reduce noise or to reduce air flow (or both) it sounds to me like you got the wrong fan. If you need to move 100 CFM, you should get a fan that moves 100 CFM. If you get a fan that moves 150 CFM, you have the wrong fan. AT least in my opinion.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, although I know I sound like it, I'm sorry. I just think you should really try to get the right part first, then try to modify it. If you got the wrong part, there is your problem.


Oh, you're not being rude. It's a sensible point. I decided to get a fan that was a little bigger than needed for a couple of reasons. First, I'd rather have too much fan than not enough, especially in case I decided to go with a carbon filter down the line. Second, I had a brilliant scientific theory that a larger fan running at extremely low speed would be quieter than a smaller fan running at a higher RPM. And i wanted to try that out. But I have failed.

Either way, it's not that big of a deal. I'm happy with the choice; I just always like to tweak things. If i can't tweak it as much as planned on tweaking it, I'm still perfectly happy with it. It's a terrific fan, and I'm really glad to have it.


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Mar 25, 2009)

Look into Variac transformers.
They supposedly are much better than the "Speedster" types of controllers for eliminating that hum from the fans.

I on the fence about ordering one.
It's 5 times more than I paid for the generic from Harbor.
Then again, it may extend the life of the fans.
Someone posted, at a competitors site, that the cheaper controller operated by constantly interrupting its power source.
A series of cold starts. "It's like turning a light bulb on and off really fast; eventually, that bulb will burn out."

If it doesn't work, one could return it.
http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7674
Good Luck!


----------



## fat sam (Mar 25, 2009)

here is the one i use http://www.plantitearth.com/environmental-control/the-speedster-grounded-variable-speed-controller.aspx its variable and i have no problems with it, no hums or anything


----------



## blacksnow (Mar 26, 2009)

I purchased a bigger fan because down the road I will need the higher CFM. The fan is made to be controlled by a speed control so no reason not to use it =p


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to ask but a diffuser opens only when you have the fan on? and closes when the fan turns off


----------



## Landragon (Mar 27, 2009)

No that's a backdraft damper. 

The cheaper speed controllers to operate in pulses which are a series of coldstarts. This is hard on the motor and the hum is an audible sign something is wrong. The more pricey models of controllers offer a different method which won't harm the motor. Fwiw, S&P do not reccomend speed controlling any of their two speed fans. If the low setting is too high, you need a smaller fan. If the fan is making noise, it is masked by insulating it in a box. If the air is making noise at intake or exhaust, mufflers can be made or purchased. If it is air through the ducts then either hard plumbing or using insulated duct. I myself am a big fan, no pun intended, of buying a fully speed controllable fan that is too large, and using a quality speed controller. It offers much more flexibility though costs more. LD


----------



## VDUBB (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds like it not a speedcontrolable fan, prob isnt safe . invest in a new fan my friend. 
cheers


----------



## spike1499 (Mar 28, 2009)

iloveit said:


> I had this problem since the beginning of my grow, after one year I settled on this (see pic) it most certainly works with absolutly no electrical humming from the fan or controller, these are the features:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are the the dogs nuts . and will give no fan hum what so ever i changed over to using 3 of these on my set up about 18 months ago and 
there well worth the money.

growem green------------------spike


----------



## medic1 (Nov 24, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> Yes you might need a weaker fan but you could try duct damperer or diffuser. With the money you've spent you probably could have almost paid for a new fan.


 most fans make noise due to the harmonics of lowering the voltage to windings in the motor thereby slowing the speed of the rotor, (thus 2 speed operation = hi and low). By reducing the voltage other than what the motor has been designed for (low speed selected on motors wiring or switch and then trying to slow the motor further by a dimmer rated for the current draw ) is not how the motor was designed to run. It causes the rotors efficiency to go down. in creasing the current through the windings and adding harmonics due to running the motor this way. The problem I see is that some motors that are 2 speed need to setup to high or the higher selection and tried through a motor rated dimmer or controller.

Another possible fix for some might be a larger filter to help reduce pressure, flexible insulated duct, remove as many hard and or bends that are close together as that will decrease drag and noise, and try to insulate the ducting, fan, filter, from structural supports by flexable hangers such as nylon straping, tyraps, short runs, etc.

Hope this helps as I dont think you want to replace a fan motor due to " burning it UP" by not using it as it is rated.

Peace out


----------



## medic1 (Nov 24, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> Yes you might need a weaker fan but you could try duct damperer or diffuser. With the money you've spent you probably could have almost paid for a new fan.


 most fans make noise due to the harmonics of lowering the voltage to windings in the motor thereby slowing the speed of the rotor, (thus 2 speed operation = hi and low). By reducing the voltage other than what the motor has been designed for (low speed selected on motors wiring or switch and then trying to slow the motor further by a dimmer rated for the current draw ) is not how the motor was designed to run. It causes the rotors efficiency to go down. in creasing the current through the windings and adding harmonics due to running the motor this way. The problem I see is that some motors that are 2 speed need to setup to high or the higher selection and tried through a motor rated dimmer or controller.

Another possible fix for some might be a larger filter to help reduce pressure, flexible insulated duct, remove as many hard and or bends that are close together as that will decrease drag and noise, and try to insulate the ducting, fan, filter, from structural supports by flexable hangers such as nylon straping, tyraps, short runs, etc.

Hope this helps as I dont think you want to replace a fan motor due to " burning it UP" by not using it as it is rated.

Peace out


----------



## NavySupra (Nov 29, 2009)

It would take a little bit more work and some creativity but you can use a DC inverter, controller and a DC motor which will give you almost unlimited adjust ability in fan speed. This is common in automotive spray booths to control dust levels without moving too much air while the car is being painted then ramped up for the curing/bake cycle.


----------



## onefortheroad (Nov 29, 2009)

wrap it in insolation and use insulated duct. hang it from rubber straps to cut down vibration in the walls. check out my post.


----------



## dangerous1 (Nov 29, 2009)

The fan itself probably makes less noise that the air being blown around.


----------



## mtrum75 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all, Does anyone know more information about this fan speed controler? When I google "STR" I'm not finding it.






*Suitable for fans up to a full load current of 1.5 Amps.*
*Completely eliminates noisy motor hum!*
*Surface mounting with cable glands.*
*Excellent for hydroponic grow room fans.*
*Brand new, in box with full wiring instructions!*
*Genuine product with 12 months warranty.*
*Reduced fan noise, fans speed and power consumption.*
*5-Step speed control.*
*Protected to IP54.*
*2.2 & 5 Amp versions also available for bigger fans.*
*Discounts for trade customers and bulk purchases.*
*Works with ALL major fan brands!*
*VAT Invoices available.*
*Green "on" light.*
Im not sure if its availabe in the country where you live in but the manufacturer is "STR" google it. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## stprminm (Dec 5, 2009)

I accept with information:it's the fan itself that makes the hum when you cut back the power.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 5, 2009)

gotta get the hydrofarm speed controller, its pretty much outstanding. I have two of them and it is completely variable from low low basically off to faster than the fan will go itself. pretty ballin. $20 and wired to an outlet. If you have wall sockets like north america you're set.


----------



## BudsworthII (Mar 3, 2010)

dbo24242 said:


> gotta get the hydrofarm speed controller, its pretty much outstanding. I have two of them and it is completely variable from low low basically off to faster than the fan will go itself. pretty ballin. $20 and wired to an outlet. If you have wall sockets like north america you're set.


That one (basically "The Speedster") is the one that invokes a hum.

I've been searching now for something to slow down my fan and not introduce a hum. I currently have a Speedster on my 10" Max Fan....and guess what...it makes it hum. Why? Because it doesn't lower the voltage going to the fan. It's actually turning the fan off and on at a high rate.

I've been searching all the forums sites for a definitive answer. I believe it has to be a variable transformer...but I'll call Can Fan today and find out what they suggest.

And in every thread I've found across the internet on this very same discussion...it's always explained what the problem is (hum from the fan) and what causes it (hunk of junk controllers like you're suggesting). 

And invariably...some guy comes in later in the thread having not read the thread and says, "Hey, bro-dude, I use one of these here Speedsters and it works like a charm.".

So I just gotta know...are you not hearing the hum your motor is putting out? Because if you're using a Speedster...I 100% guarantee you're getting a hum. No...your fan and Speedster controller are not special. It IS making a hum.

Now pay attention to your equipment and the thread before you basically take us back pages because your head is in the clouds.

And I am meaning to be rude.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been looking at these. Dont know about the hum. 

http://www.ncwgs.com/grozone_temp_controller.php


----------



## BudsworthII (Mar 4, 2010)

Talked to Can Fan today. Those solid state one's (like the Speedster), he said, are bad for your fan...and will shorten the life (in some cases, dramatically...especially on the 12" Max Fan). That "hum" is the motor being started and stopped and restarted at a fast rate. Notice how when you just plug the fan into the wall, it makes an initial hum as it starts up, but that it goes away after a few seconds as it hits top speed? Well...in those cheap one's like the Speedster, since it's constantly restarting, that's why you hear the "hum". It is bad, bad, bad for that $200+ fan you just bought. If you've got enough money to buy a new fan every six months...then by all means...go right ahead and buy the Speedster.

Here's the speed controller they make and he suggested:

http://www.canfilters.com/catalogue.html

He said it was specifically designed for Can Fans. However...it's $300! Wowzers!

I then asked him if what I was looking for was a variable transformer. He said yes. However the one they make can handle up to ten amps.

Quite frankly, seeing as my 10" Max Fan (mine was $300 w/free ship: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120517747485&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=M*F%3F&GUID=250163611200a0b58f903380ffd34c6c&itemid=120517747485&ff4=263602_263622 )
only uses 1.9 amps...I can't see why I'd need to pay $300 for a variable transformer for a 10 amp one.

Here's a 5 amp one I found for $49.95+$18 for shipping:

http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7674

I'd like to see if I can buy one locally to save the shipping money.

Again..._*STAY AWAY FROM "THE SPEEDSTER" UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR FAN TO BURN OUT!*_


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the controller I use on my CanFan and my Elicient inline. Works absolutely wonderful with no hum (the speedster hummed bad).
http://aeroponicsnmore.com/climate-control-ventilation-c-23_5/temp-2v-fan-speed-control-variable-idle-setpoint-p-181

It's great because I bought a huge fan, and it doesn't need to be full-blast all of the time. This controller runs the fan at "idle" speed until it gets too hot. It automatically speeds up & cools my tent! The controller is expensive, but it's way cheaper than an AC.

IMO this controller is mandatory on any exhaust fan tasked with cooling your grow.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 4, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Here is the controller I use on my CanFan and my Elicient inline. Works absolutely wonderful with no hum (the speedster hummed bad).
> http://aeroponicsnmore.com/climate-control-ventilation-c-23_5/temp-2v-fan-speed-control-variable-idle-setpoint-p-181
> 
> It's great because I bought a huge fan, and it doesn't need to be full-blast all of the time. This controller runs the fan at "idle" speed until it gets too hot. It automatically speeds up & cools my tent! The controller is expensive, but it's way cheaper than an AC.
> ...


Smoking, can those controllers control multiple fans? Or is it one per controller?

Also, and apologies if this is a stupid question, but why not just get a thermostat that turns your fan(s) on and off, as opposed to the speed controller?

I have two, and they both work great (keep my temps in a 3 degree band).


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 4, 2010)

BudsworthII said:


> And invariably...some guy comes in later in the thread having not read the thread and says, "Hey, bro-dude, I use one of these here Speedsters and it works like a charm.".
> 
> So I just gotta know...are you not hearing the hum your motor is putting out? Because if you're using a Speedster...I 100% guarantee you're getting a hum. No...your fan and Speedster controller are not special. It IS making a hum.
> 
> ...


I know this is directed at me, so this is for you, . Passive-aggressive little fuck.

And I read the thread, checked the fan at all speeds, and there was no hum. Until you pop your head in my tent and listen to my fan for humming, you can't guarantee shit.


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Smoking, can those controllers control multiple fans? Or is it one per controller?
> 
> Also, and apologies if this is a stupid question, but why not just get a thermostat that turns your fan(s) on and off, as opposed to the speed controller?
> 
> I have two, and they both work great (keep my temps in a 3 degree band).


For my primary exhaust, I don't want the fan to turn all the way off. I want at least some circulation to allow constant fresh air to run through the garden. But I don't want 700cfm contantly either! It's nice to have that top-end available for warmer days.

I don't know if it will control multiple fans. I've tried it on two different fans, but not both at the same time. I'm a few days from chop, so I'll experiment with it while the room is down.


----------



## BudsworthII (Mar 5, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> I know this is directed at me, so this is for you, . Passive-aggressive little fuck.
> 
> And I read the thread, checked the fan at all speeds, and there was no hum. Until you pop your head in my tent and listen to my fan for humming, you can't guarantee shit.


You probably need to go edit the other thread on this page pimping out the Speedster. While you may well have no problem with your particular fan...that controller burns out motors.

I'm sure you'd feel horrible if some anonymous person on the internet burned out their $200 inline fan because of your insistence on telling people that it's what they need to control their fan speed.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 5, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> For my primary exhaust, I don't want the fan to turn all the way off. I want at least some circulation to allow constant fresh air to run through the garden. But I don't want 700cfm contantly either! It's nice to have that top-end available for warmer days.
> 
> I don't know if it will control multiple fans. I've tried it on two different fans, but not both at the same time. I'm a few days from chop, so I'll experiment with it while the room is down.


I've never used a speed controller (obviously), but I'd think that the difference between one fan running at 50% constantly and one fan running for 2-3 minutes on/2-3 minutes off would be negligible at best, no?

Assuming your fans aren't positioned in a way/manner such that them running full bore causes windburn or something on your plants, I literally see almost zero benefit to a speed controller - can someone tell me where I'm missing something?

And referencing the multiple fans, I was thinking like having an entire surge protector plugged into it, and running 2-4 fans off of that surge protector - would this not work?


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> I've never used a speed controller (obviously), but I'd think that the difference between one fan running at 50% constantly and one fan running for 2-3 minutes on/2-3 minutes off would be negligible at best, no?
> 
> Assuming your fans aren't positioned in a way/manner such that them running full bore causes windburn or something on your plants, I literally see almost zero benefit to a speed controller - can someone tell me where I'm missing something?
> 
> And referencing the multiple fans, I was thinking like having an entire surge protector plugged into it, and running 2-4 fans off of that surge protector - would this not work?


In my open-loop system: I need constant fresh air in the tent. If I ran 700cfm through my filter constantly, it wouldn't last very long and my power bill would be a little higher. AND my tent temps would be highly dependant on outdoor temps.

In my future closed-loop system: I will put an ice-box on the return port. I don't need 700cfm contantly, but it will quickly cool the tent whenever it gets too hot.

With the speedster, I've found that no matter what you set the speed to, it won't be appropriate at ALL times. I was always out there fiddling with it to find the appropriate speed. The tent temps would still spike and plummet at night. With the TV2 controller, my temp problems completely went away.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 5, 2010)

BudsworthII said:


> You probably need to go edit the other thread on this page pimping out the Speedster. While you may well have no problem with your particular fan...that controller burns out motors.


Yeah, let me go edit that because some troll with 10 posts and an expert opinion all of a sudden after speaking with can fan on the phone told me so. 



BudsworthII said:


> I'm sure you'd feel horrible if some anonymous person on the internet burned out their $200 inline fan because of your insistence on telling people that it's what they need to control their fan speed.


Not really because the only thing I insisted was that my fan works with the speedster without growling or humming. Never did I endorse it, "pimp it", whatever....I don't give a damn what they buy.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 21, 2011)

Any updates on this? I am currently trying to speed control my 6" High Ouput Can Fan... speedster type controllers just buzz like hell on my fan. Was thinking of getting a variac but didn't want to spend a bunch of money on something that is either potential dangerous to the house and the fan or just a waste of money in other words...


----------



## xebeche (Jan 22, 2011)

SARSIPPIOUS said:


> Look into Variac transformers.
> They supposedly are much better than the "Speedster" types of controllers for eliminating that hum from the fans.
> 
> I on the fence about ordering one.
> ...


Sarsippious is correct. I have a S&P 100x and a variable autotransformer works perfectly for controlling the speed. You can sometimes find a decent used unit on eBay for $40 (incl. shipping), but you have to get lucky I think, since others are always looking for these devices. I got one for $35.99 about six months ago, then kept looking for a second one to buy and only recently (last week) won the auction (for under $40)..but when it arrived it turns out the fuse is missing so it's DOA unless I can find a replacement fuse at Home Depot or online. These things show up on eBay all the time (since they're very common - and useful- gadgets), but you have to be nimble (or lucky) on the eBay auctions to get a decent FUNCTIONAL used unit for under $40.

Alternatively, I think the one in the link that Sarsippious gave would do exactly what you want it to do...BUT I would check the amp rating on your particular fan, since that variac looks to have a 5 amp fuse, whereas the one I'm using to control a TD-100x is this model Powerstat 3PN116 (like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Cenco-Powerstat-Variable-Autotransformer-0-140V-10A-/370475952447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564216693f) and so is rated at 10 amp. As long as your 200x pulls less than about 4 amps you'd probably be fine with that new $50 unit in his link.

Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------



## pazuzu420 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well it seems after all the research I have been conducting I've read numerous posts about ppl complaining about a 'hum' when using the speedster or equivlant device on a can fan or the s&p, or any two speed motor out there. I personally haven't heard anyone complainig using a vortex fan which is what I wax looking at buying myself and controlling it with a speedster but am now leary. Does anyone else use a vortex with this controller.
After researching I've decided that I will prob go with this because it gives me both of the options I was looking for variable speed with temp control, which will be very important in my cabinet since we have very high fluctuations between day and night time temps. Oh and the Vortex fans also state that they are completely variable speed controllable, could that make a difference?
Here is the link for the controller I'm going to use unless I get some other input real soon 
http://www.growwurks.com/c-a-p-controllers-vsc-dne-variable-fan-speed-contoller-day-night.aspx

Wake~~n~~Bake


----------



## mjthoughts (Jan 25, 2011)

They have inline fan "silencers" (same concept as the ones used on guns) that attach to the inline fan to keep it quiet. I use one on my 8inch inline fan and it makes a world of a difference.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Jan 25, 2011)

So I was looking at this :
Here is the controller I use on my CanFan and my Elicient inline. Works absolutely wonderful with no hum (the speedster hummed bad).
http://aeroponicsnmore.com/climate-c...setpoint-p-181
In comparison to this:
http://www.growwurks.com/c-a-p-controllers-vsc-dne-variable-fan-speed-contoller-day-night.aspx
For use with a 6in. Vortex High Output not the wussy one.
The obvious difference is the price and I attribute that to the wattage each device is able to handle respectively.
The Temp-2V comes in a variety of other models which are mostly on and off switches vs. a variable speed. It seems for double the money you get to set the idle speed?
Oh, here is a site that carries a variety of this paticular brand of controllers
http://ncwgs.com/grozone_temp_controller.php
So now I guess I am wondering who else is using one of these controllers and does it create the hum (which is apparently associated with motor wear) ppl are complaining about?

Vortex comes with limited 10 year war. which is the longest I've seen. Guess I should start a thread with fan comparisions...comming soon <------


----------



## Nicedreams (Jan 25, 2011)

I have one of the grozone v2 controllers listed in the link, it hums just as loud as the speedster i also have.
I also tried one of the variac style controllers but removed it on my electrician friends recommendation. He told that controlling a fan with one of those lowers the imput voltage to the motor and will raise the amp draw of the fan itself. The motor in the fan is designed to get a set voltage and when your lower it bad things happen, mostly heat. I didn't notice it on my inline because motor is not exposed. He had me hook it up to two different blowers(shaded pole with motor outside the air box of the fan) and bigger that shit the motor was too hot to even touch, no hum but HOT.
Im sure it's not as bad for an inline because the the air flow through it cools the motor by design but don't think for a second the motor is not getting hotter than it should.

With all that i did what i should have done in the first place........... i went sealed 

*most people need at least some fan running full time to contain the smell*


----------



## FeFiFoFUM (Jan 26, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> So I was looking at this :
> Here is the controller I use on my CanFan and my Elicient inline. Works absolutely wonderful with no hum (the speedster hummed bad).
> http://aeroponicsnmore.com/climate-c...setpoint-p-181
> In comparison to this:
> ...


I have the C.A.P day night temp controller it makes my 4in 179 cfm and my sunleaves 6in 409 crfm fan hum just as loud as the speedster that I have.


----------



## nickyp (Jan 26, 2011)

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a variable speed/voltage unit off ebay for 60 bucks. Thing has a badass voltage gauge and a 5amp fuse.

Ive got it set at half power (50 or so volts) instead of plugging it straight in and giving it 110. The thing is SILENT. Turned my 6in can fan from a monster pussy into a tame kitty. Dont need the extra juice until im drying or have a full house of stinky girls.


----------



## joedubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Nicedreams said:


> He told that controlling a fan with one of those lowers the imput voltage to the motor and will raise the amp draw of the fan itself. The motor in the fan is designed to get a set voltage and when your lower it bad things happen, mostly heat. I didn't notice it on my inline because motor is not exposed. He had me hook it up to two different blowers(shaded pole with motor outside the air box of the fan) and bigger that shit the motor was too hot to even touch, no hum but HOT. Im sure it's not as bad for an inline because the the air flow through it cools the motor by design but don't think for a second the motor is not getting hotter than it should.


 I'm not sure what your electrician says applies to all types of fans. What kind of fans did your friend try the variac on w/ u? I believe that for fans that are brushless, you absolutely need to use a variac because the speedster even says on the side not for use on brushless motors. Speedster can burn out certain fans that aren't compatible with it. I'd rather the fan be hot(it's cooled by air passing inside) than it burning out on me and burning my ladies in the process. My only question is what is the difference between speedster(pwm) and a rheostat(?)?


----------



## everybodydoesit (Jan 15, 2012)

pazuzu420 said:


> Well it seems after all the research I have been conducting I've read numerous posts about ppl complaining about a 'hum' when using the speedster or equivlant device on a can fan or the s&p, or any two speed motor out there. I personally haven't heard anyone complainig using a vortex fan which is what I wax looking at buying myself and controlling it with a speedster but am now leary. Does anyone else use a vortex with this controller.
> After researching I've decided that I will prob go with this because it gives me both of the options I was looking for variable speed with temp control, which will be very important in my cabinet since we have very high fluctuations between day and night time temps. Oh and the Vortex fans also state that they are completely variable speed controllable, could that make a difference?
> Here is the link for the controller I'm going to use unless I get some other input real soon
> http://www.growwurks.com/c-a-p-controllers-vsc-dne-variable-fan-speed-contoller-day-night.aspx
> ...


I've been running a Speedster with a 6" Vortex for my air cooled hood for a few years now. No hum, no probs. I run it to keep the noise and power consumption as low as possible while keeping temps low, works great for me. I read somewhere (the Vortex manual maybe) not to run the fan at less than 40% speed. If you try to run it that slow, you can hear the fan "cogging" (not sure if that is hum). But if you run it at 50% or better, it runs really smooth. I'm pretty particular (wife uses another less flattering term) about hum and vibration and stuff, so I think I'd notice it. Anyone else balance the fan blades on their oscillating fans?...
Anyone else with a Vortex/Speedster?


----------



## everybodydoesit (Jan 15, 2012)

Found this on Growery.org

*II. Know More About Your Fan*
AC fans use many types of motors but three types are important to us cabinet-bedroom size growers, *shaded pole induction motors*, *permanent-split capacitor (PSC) motors*, and *AC-DC Universal motors (Brushed Motors)*. For a list of motor type based on manufacturers, see numeral III. Shaded pole induction motors are simple single phase motors known for low starting torque and long duty cycles. PSC motors are also single phase motors but unlike shaded pole motors, PSC motors use a capacitor to help them start. AC-DC Universal motors are general purpose motors found in many household appliances like power drills and vacuum cleaners; their short service life makes them an unattractive option for fans. There are other types of AC motor that have been used for ventilation purposes, but aside from shaded pole, PSC, brushed motors, and three phase motors (which are beyond the scope of this course), ac motors are unable to be speed controlled without serious modification and/or risk. 
There are primarily two ways to control the speed of these motors, voltage control and frequency control; see numeral IV for more information.

*III. Fan Manufacturer List*
This information is relevant as of march 2009 but always be sure to double check by contacting your retailer or fan manufacturer! Using the wrong type of control with your equipment puts the fan and your controller at risk. This section is always in need of additions and corrections so if you have anything to add, post it or send me a P.M. and I'll be sure to include it.

*Permanent-Split Capacitor*
-Dayton squirrel cage blowers (Generally PSC motors, but they also make a shaded pole version)
-S&P Mix-Vent TD line
-Grainger squirrel cage fans

*Shaded Pole Motor*
-Vortex
-Can-Fan
-Valueline
-Elicent
-Active Air

*IV. AC Speed Control Methods*

*Voltage*
-Rheostat (Old dimmer switches): Poor choice, excess power converted to heat.


-Triac (New dimmer switches): Poor choice, inherent problems with triac controls risk fan lifespan.


-Triac w/ Snubber circuit (Fan speed controllers, Solid state controllers): Good choice, snubber circuit removes most of the risk to the fan. Still not the best because it can cause some motors to hum.


-Capacitance level control (No hum fan speed controllers, 3 speed controllers): Good choice, only limited by the discrete speed choices, no infinite control.


-Variable autotransformer (Variac): Better choice, continuous sine wave of a lower voltage (unlike a triac which chops up the sine wave to acheive a decreased voltage) allows fan operation with no hum.



*Frequency*
-Varable Frequency Drives (VFD, AFD): Best choice, complex circuitry senses changes in the motor allowing it to vary frequency of the AC source as well as the voltage which maintains a constant torque, unlike voltage regulation.


*V. DC Speed Control Methods*
DC speed control is much simpler than AC speed control. In order to lower the speed of a DC motor we must lower the voltage, this is accomplished in various ways. Linear voltage regulation relies on resistors, and diodes to remove the excess voltage as heat. Pulse Width Modulation sends bursts of energy to the fan and the averaging effect results in a lower net voltage and reduced energy use.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Dec 5, 2015)

hey fan pro's....(or i hope anyway)
so I scored a 6" sunleaves dura fan, 120watt, 435cfm for $35. its a little more then i need at the moment exausting a 2x2x4 tent w\o a carbon filter, so ya, its a little overkill, i realize.
So i got a blueprint fan speed control (also a sunleaves product) to slow it down a bit, and it works great. no hum. i do notice a high pitched squelch, very faintly. i realize these controllers put a strain on the motor. It says right in the instructions NOT to use on a fan that already has speed settings, (mine does not) and the fan used with it should be within 100w-150watts.(mines 120w) It also says not to use it under 50% power. i notice that squelch gets more noticable the lower the %, so I only decrease to about 75% from 100 to be on the safe side, but even tho its the same company and witin the requirements, i'm still a little concerned.
I'm just curious how bad these are on the motor? is there a rule of thumb regarding longevity when using them?
thanks all.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

You need a variac that adjusts voltage. The cheap controllers start and stop the fan. Its hard on them. I have this one.


http://www.amazon.com/Variac-Variable-Transformer-300va-Output/dp/B006NGI8VS


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Mountainfarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

BudsworthII said:


> You probably need to go edit the other thread on this page pimping out the Speedster. While you may well have no problem with your particular fan...that controller burns out motors.
> 
> I'm sure you'd feel horrible if some anonymous person on the internet burned out their $200 inline fan because of your insistence on telling people that it's what they need to control their fan speed.


I use this speed controller and have never burned a motor up. all my fans work flawlessly and have for several years now. Also, i'm not getting any noise not to be expected. Novice growers need to realize that lights, fans, ballasts, pumps, ect all make noise. There are things that can be done to control some of the noise but you will never eliminate it completely. Just ain't gonna happen. The fact of the matter is that not all people have a place to grow that is condusive with safe growing. If you live with yo momma, in an apartment, townhouse, ect you may want to rethink and hold off till u have a place that is more private and suitable to growing. GL


----------



## Euripedies_Urban farmer (Dec 6, 2015)

this is the setup I'm using. the speed controller works great. I slowed it down by half, and sometimes less then that when its really cold outside. reduced the exhaust noise by a lot. Turns out it doubles as a way to control temperature in the room also. The charcoal filter works very well. Inside the room it smells of weed. outside, there is no smell. Just a little hum of the exhaust. The house laundry dryer is louder.


----------

